# '66 batman now shipping!



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Received my first order from Frank yesterday, and even though I've had a test shot for several months now, I am STILL like a little kid at Christmas (Christmas of 1966 to be exact ). Some parts have been tweaked, fit is near PERFECT and it is just TOO cool to have that retro box! Anyway, if I have mine, most online retailers should start filling preorders over the next few days, you should see them on shelves by the time the Blu-Ray drops in two weeks. REALLY glad that the figure license went to Moebius; Frank and Dave and Bob (not to mention the INCREDIBLE Jeff Yagher) have knocked this one outa the park! I had a conversation with Steve Iverson about this last night; for '66 Batfans, THIS is what the 1/350th Enterprise was to Trek fans a couple years ago. To all involved, kudos and THANKS!!! :thumbsup:
Tom (typing this with tears of joy in his eyes...)


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

First shipments going out today. 

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Batman-1966-from-Moebius-Models-_p_3059.html


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

At Last! I was going to order mine on-line but to highten the nostalgic effect, I'm choosing to take a bright autumn afternoon and drive to a LSH and buy this Gem OTC

No hard feelin's guys


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Got my two in today's mail. Love how the instructions are written in the over dramatic "bat-speak" of the show. Stickers, decals, rope--Holy model geeks! This thing is way cool.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got 'im!
On the ready-pile he goes.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> First shipments going out today.
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Batman-1966-from-Moebius-Models-_p_3059.html


Received mine on Halloween! Thanks for the speedy-as-always service, Steve!


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Came to work today to find my waiting for me. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

PF Flyer said:


> Got my two in today's mail. Love how the instructions are written in the over dramatic "bat-speak" of the show. Stickers, decals, rope--Holy model geeks! This thing is way cool.


Could you give us who do not have the kit an example of 'Bat-Speak' from the instructions...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a sample:

"Meticulous artisans and conscientious craftspeople! You may wish to paint the arm and leg assemblies at this point, before adhering said limbs to the completed torso assembly."

"First, before undertaking the lordly art of model-kit building, study the diagrams and assembly sequence carefully...."

"Attention Citizen! Paint face details before cementing Batman's mask in place. By the way, Batman's eyes are steely gray-blue."


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I want to get this, but will wait a while. I've learned my lesson about paying full price for a kit when it's first released, only to figure out that if I wait a couple of months, I'll be able to get it on sale.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to do that also- I still have kits I bought the first day of release still unbuilt and they have been either discounted or repopped since...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I taped up most of the kit last night. The fit seems exceptional. In fact, you could snap some of the parts together and they would likely hold.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: I love the color of the plastic; it's the perfect blue-tinted grey for his tights. I wonder what the best color paint will be, because I can't just build him without puttying and primering first.
I also test fit a couple of the parts and am as pleased as ever with Moebius quality workmanship. I'm gonna start construction next week after I finish my current build. :hat:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I figured the light blue plastic was an homage to the old Aurora kit. The figure had the same bluish tint while the tree was brown. Anybody got any good ideas for a paint scheme? Since I don't airbrush, the blue-purple-black look is going to be a challenge.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Got mine , its an awesome kit !.......THANX MOEBIUS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

PF Flyer said:


> I figured the light blue plastic was an homage to the old Aurora kit. The figure had the same bluish tint while the tree was brown. Anybody got any good ideas for a paint scheme? Since I don't airbrush, the blue-purple-black look is going to be a challenge.


Light gray body with navy blue cape, cloves, trunks and boots. I am going to dry brush the navy blue with white, then apply clear blue over it, to represent the satin.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PF Flyer said:


> ...Anybody got any good ideas for a paint scheme? Since I don't airbrush, the blue-purple-black look is going to be a challenge.


Based on the trailers I've seen, once the DVD/Blu-Ray set is released I think a lot of modelers are going to be surprised that the actual colors of the costumes aren't quite what we've all thought they were all these years. Still, the on-set lighting seems to have altered the true colors, especially on Adam West's cape and cowl which appear to change from blue to purplish to almost black, so I think most modelers are going to have to choose the look/colors they like best.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

If your looking for good costume reference material,
the 1966 Batman message board, is a great place to start.
Lots of skilled Bat-fanatics over there.

Also try pimp my batmobile. Scott (Scooter) did a painting tutorial, for the 
66 Batman, a few years ago. Smaller scale mind you, but based on costume colour knowledge. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## sjohn385 (Dec 19, 2004)

This site http://www.wallyontheweb.com/archive/batcowl/awcostume.htm had some info on the original costume. It was navy blue but the fabric used didnt hold the dye well so the color would get a purple tint as time went on


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

*'66 Batman*

Got mine today and it's awesome! Can't wait for this project. Honey...I'll be in the garage!

Michael
FF:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Something I noticed also about the seams is the parts separation was PLANNED (where possible) to follow the seams of the costume. If you snap the arms and legs together you will notice the seams of the gloves and boots are SLIGHTLY wider than on the tights. I sanded the tights area flush (after gluing) but BEFORE gluing, I ROUNDED (by sanding) the glove/boot edges of each arm/leg half, creating a more realistic effect of stitched together fabric or leather. Also, on the back of the cowl is a VERY pronounced gap from halfway down to the base of the neck. This also is by design and replicates "darting" in the fabric cover of the actual cowl. I chose to tone it down a bit w/sanding, but it should NOT be eliminated. If anyone remembers build the '31 Frankenstein in the doorway kit, this is similar to the boot seam that several folks complained about before realizing it WAS a part of the original filmed costume. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

My only slight reservation is I wish the bat logo was done by light engraved lines but otherwise it looks lke a typical superb Yagher sculpt.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Lou from Aztec Dummy who, btw, has a great set of painting masks for the kit, notes that Tamiya metallic blue sprayed lightly over plain ol' Tamiya blue makes for a nice sheen. And his masks allow you to do the bat logo in paint if you want. To me, the sticker is probably the most authentic looking because on the show it always looked like it was just stuck on. I've experimented a little with Valejo dark blue dry brushed over gloss black on the cape. Creates a fairly nice look, but it might require some sort of semi-gloss or "satin" topcoat.


----------

